# HP Photosmart 3310 scanner problem



## eoxaal (Aug 20, 2009)

My HP Photosmart 3310 has a wireless connection to my home network, and some time ago I changed its IP-address due to installing new nw hardware.

Now I can't access the scanner function from one my PCs (where it was working perfectly before). On other PCs where the HP driveres have been installed after the IP change things work as expected.

On the PC in question I've done a thorough uninstall of all HP drivers, manually deleted all remaining traces of HP files, and manually searched the registry and removed traces og "3300" I could find there. Then rebooted and reinstalled the HP drivers & software from scratch.

Printing works, but scanning is no go: a message pops up about a comm problem with the scanner. Using a network monitor reveals that the scanner drivers are trying to communicate to the OLD IP-address!!!! I located the old IP adress in the registry and changed it to the correct address, but one of the HP*.exe files reverts it back to the old incorrect address after a short while (as evidenced by sysinternal's regmon).

This has med *really* frustrated. Where the blazes is the system picking up the old wrong IP from?!


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please uninstall the software by openning the cd software disk, open the cd software and look for Util folder. Under Util look for CCC, under CCC look for Uninstall_L4 (uninstallation level 4). Before installing it, please ping the ip address of the printer just to make sure you have a connection from the computer to the printer.


----------



## eoxaal (Aug 20, 2009)

SOLVED!
Well, I was already on my 10th uninstall / reboot /re-install / etc and getting ready to throw the scanner out the window ... ping-ing the printer goes without saying, of course.

Finally, a post in another forum put me on the track. It referred to a "Portinfo" entry in the file "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\HP\Rediscovery\HPNetRed.nrs". It runs out this file A) was READ-ONLY B) Had "Portinfo=errant IP-address" C) Had been missed by all the uninstalls.

Simply resetting the R/O attribute, editing and changing "Portinfo" to the right IP-address and restarting the PML-service did the trick.

Now, why couldn't HP have figured out that and posted an article? Or even better, fixed their dismal install/uninstall software to actually do the intended job.

Full link to the post that helped solve it:
http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...073460&admit=109447626+1250850392202+28353475


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

That's great.


----------

